# PID Regler Util.lib CoDeSys V2.3X



## gun_muc (27 September 2011)

Hallo,

bitte um Tipps bei der Verwendung des PID Reglers aus der CoDeSys Bibliothek.

Wann nehme ich die folgenden Input Variablen her?

    Y_OFFSET:REAL;
    Y_MIN:REAL;
    Y_MAX:REAL;
    MANUAL:BOOL;
    RESET:BOOL;

Die Anwendung ist eine Heizplatte (ähnlich wie in einem E-Herd mit Heizdraht).

Welche Werte für Kp, Tn und Tv sind für einen ersten Test empfehlenswert (Temperaturabweichung 20-200°C +/- 2,5 °C)

Danke!


----------



## Neals (27 September 2011)

Für die Reglereinstellungen musst du mal ne Sprungantwort des Systems aufnehmen und dann mit den üblichen Einstellregeln die Parameter bestimmen.
Siehe: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Faustformelverfahren_(Automatisierungstechnik)

Offset ist halt ein Offset auf den Output.
Mit Min und Max kannst den Output limitieren/begrenzen.
Manual wird wohl den Regler abschalten und Reset zurücksetzen.


----------

